# My first resto--John Deere Pedal Tractor



## jpromo (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello all, I'm mostly into ze bicycles but I picked this up a few years ago and just got down to doing a restoration on it. It's an early 4430 with the metal seat and steering wheel, cast aluminum body. Very happy with how it turned out. Up for sale locally so wish me luck!

Before:










After:


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful restoration job on your pedal tractor! That's an Ertl tractor, isn't it? I've got a 1958 Murray tractor with Dump Trac trailer in good, original condition, so I don't want to mess with restoring it.

Dave


----------



## jpromo (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you! and yes it's ERTL. I usually say original all the way but with this particular tractor, the appeal is probably wider with a fresh one. It's not real rare or antique so I figured to go for it 

I actually picked up a 56-58 Murray deluxe trac along with this one. I don't have pictures but that one is quite rough, so decisions must be made on it!


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 18, 2011)

nice restoration my nepew has his still he thinking about restoring it


----------



## Gordon (Oct 19, 2011)

*tractor*

Nice restoration, but I believe the tractor is a model 520.


----------

